# Some kind of rosewood, honduran perhaps?



## TimR (Apr 2, 2014)

I picked this mystery wood up recently from an unmarked bin at our local Woodcraft, but it looked promising, and the guys there figured some sort of rosewood from the color and density.
I had to sand it down to remove oxidation and reveal the grain. I have a terrible sense of smell, which comes in handy at times, trust me, but my wife's is sharp. I had her smell it, and though she is getting over a cold, she said it smelled sweet, and after I finished sanding all three, I too could sense that smell I recall from turning some HRB. Hard as nails and equally heavy.
I'm thinking it's honduran, and the colors seem consistent with the purply brown in the hrb I have. 
Any thoughts or confirmations?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 2, 2014)

No clue but it is nice!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice score ! No idea if it is, but maybe u got your first honduran for cheap this time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks like a good guess, whatcha gonna make with it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 2, 2014)

I'll likely keep a piece to make anything from finials, to pens or even a lid for a small vessel. Wanted to get a bit more confirmation on ID before perhaps posting some of it for sale here. I think I need to make another trip to make sure I didn't leave any behind!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 2, 2014)

Whatever it is looks like you got a nice deal, pretty stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 2, 2014)

Can't tell anything from pics that size but it seems a bit bland (in the sense of no color diversity) for a rosewood. How about a closer pic and maybe an end grain shot?


----------



## TimR (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks Paul, I'll try that. Maybe a little shellac on a well sanded area to bring some color up.


----------



## phinds (Apr 3, 2014)

TimR said:


> Thanks Paul, I'll try that. Maybe a little shellac on a well sanded area to bring some color up.


 
I would find it more helpful if you would leave the wood raw in the pics.


----------



## TimR (Apr 3, 2014)

Paul, see if these pics help. A little natural sunlight comes in handy!
Best I can tell with a pin type meter, about 10% MC in a waxed end and specific gravity 1.08 if that adds anything to verifying what it is.


----------



## phinds (Apr 4, 2014)

Looks like katalox.

EDIT: very odd. I though I posted this yesterday. Must have forgot to hit the submit button.


----------

